# Rapid Micro or Rapid Super on Stihl 029 Super?



## KenneSaw (Jul 20, 2011)

When I bought my 029S some 12 years ago or so I got an 18 inch .325 x .063 bar and both a RM2 (the older style with the humped links between cutters) and an RS chain. I really have not noticed that big a difference in the chains, both cut well in my opinion. Perhaps the RS does cut faster when just sharpened but of course it dulls a bit more easily. 

Fast forward to today and I am thinking of getting 2 new chains (I like to keep 2 on hand) and am pondering the Stihl chain offerings:

26RMC 74 yellow
26RMC3 74 green
26RSC 74 yellow
26RSC3 74 green

I am intrigued by the yellow semi chisel RMC. What kind of performance difference might there be between it and the green RMC3? Between the yellow RMC and yellow RSC?

Opinions on all the chains are solicited.


----------



## roostersgt (Jul 20, 2011)

I prefer the RSC. Cuts really well and seems to hold its sharpness too. I cut in both hardwood and pine equally.


----------



## Bob R (Jul 20, 2011)

I owned an 024 AV for many years and used the 26RM2 67 chain and thought it worked well. I had never used any other chain, especially the yellow chain which Stihl says is "for experts with exceptional cutting needs" and I certainly did not fit in that catagory!
I recently gave that saw to my son and he immediately put on a 26RM67 chain that the dealer had on close out price. The cutting performance gain is HUGE, I could not believe the difference. The triple hump RM2 chain is never going back on that saw again. I was a bit concerned about him using "Yellow" chain, but he has used it quite a bit without incident. I also tried it, was impressed, and not left feeling that it was "out to get us." Common sense and normal safety rules - like paying attention to the bar tip will keep you safe.

I now have a MS261 with a 26RMC3 67 green chain and it cuts wood FAST. I'm experimenting a little now and have tried an Oregon 22BPX67 safety chain (they are $8.00 cheaper than the Stihl 26RMC3 chain). The Oregon chain seems to cut just as well as the Stihl, but the Oregon stretches noticably more when first used. I recently found and purchased a 26RMC67 yellow chain (hard to find around here) but have not had a chance to test it. When the hot weather lets up later this week, I hope to do so.

I have not tried the full chisel chain as everything I've read says those chains do not work as well in dirty wood and we have a lot of that here on the farm acreage. I probably did not answer many of your questions - but shared some observations of an amature cutter.

Regards, Bob R


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

As an experienced (not in a professional sense) occasional user (but when I do use it, it's often doing something like cutting up an entire oak or hickory tree for firewood), I am comfortable with yellow chain. As I noted in my original post, I am interested in the performance and durability aspects of the 26RMC yellow variant of the semi-chisel. I am guessing perhaps it might be a very good combination of performance and durability. Durability is probably a little more of interest to me than is performance so long as the the performance loss (semi chisel vs chisel) is not very noticible.

Anyone else with experience using this RMC chain (not the RMC3) please chime in.


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rmc*

I've been using RMC chain and find it works really well. Easy to sharpen, stays sharp, cuts well. I'm cleaning up a bush of fallen trees. Most of the trees are 12" or less, they are not "on" the ground but supported just above. Sand is prominent and chisel chain (like RSC) certainly begins cutting well...and slightly faster than semi-chisel but it soon diminishes. RMC always cuts for 2-3 tanks and can be touched up with minimal filing. RSC does take extra filing to restore the sharp point. So I prefer semi-chisel in this application as it's easy to maintain and offers more longevity. 
Likewise I use 2 chains per saw and chose "Laser" brand semi-chisel for the second chain. I believe it's rebadged Carlton. Both are used interchangeably. Ymmv. 
In another area the wood is cleaner and I have a saw set up with chisel chain, RSC installed. Chisel will cut faster but semi-chisel isn't that far behind.
Match your chain to the work and keep it sharp.
Hope this helps your dilemma.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rmc*

I also prefer semi-chisel for firewood. Holds up much better for me.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Always get the yellow chain. There is a big difference and it will really wake up the saw. The Stihl shop I go to doesn't even sell the green chain unless thats all thats available in that chain pitch. I primarily use Stihl RMC and RSC and have been very happy with it in .325 and 3/8 gauge. Oregon LGX is also very good.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I also prefer semi-chisel for firewood. Holds up much better for me.


 
I actually like the Oregon equivalent a little better, but RMC is good chain.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Jul 20, 2011)

I like to have both around. As others have said RM cuts fast and works good in clean wood but if I'm cutting up oak tops for fire wood that have been drug around in the dirt and have sand in the bark the RM does hold up longer.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 20, 2011)

The RMC semi chisel is better for firewood cutting. It will hold an edge longer then RSC which is a full chisel chain. Now the 3 behind the letter is for the 3 humped guard link which will make any chain cut slow but it passes anti-kickback standards. That is why it has the green designation. 

I would always opt for the yellow chain unless I was on a job where insurance purposes require otherwise.


----------



## lambs (Jul 20, 2011)

*Avoid the number 3*

I have run both RMC and RSC, along with RM and RS which you can no longer get apparently. My advice is to use the one that works best for your conditions, but never run the ones with the 3 humped guard link unless your time is worth nothing. They'll slow you down in the cut, and slow you down even more when you attempt to lower the rakers.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 21, 2011)

lambs said:


> I have run both RMC and RSC, along with RM and RS which you can no longer get apparently. My advice is to use the one that works best for your conditions, but never run the ones with the 3 humped guard link unless your time is worth nothing. They'll slow you down in the cut, and slow you down even more when you attempt to lower the rakers.


 
They no longer make the 3 humped guard link chain - that was RM2, which I have one of. The RMC3 and RSC3 have a link with a single curved ramp that sits along side the front of the cutter link. The RMC and RSC do not have that humped link.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on how much of a burden sharpening is to you. I normally have a few loops for each bar that I have, and so if I'm cutting far from home I have some extras. When I'm really far, and/or really in the woods, and want to get a lot done for the day, I make sure I have some semi chisel loops around. 

If I'm cutting in the yard, or at a neighbors--somewhere close to a vise where I can really do some good sharpening, i like the chisel. 

I don't like sharpening in the field when I can avoid it. I find I can get chains very sharp when I have a regular bench vise that I can stand at. I have a stump vise and get decent results with it but it's certainly not comfortable and not something I like to do.

I think overall for in the field cutting, semichisel will result in higher productivity. As a saw enthusiast, RMC is a little bit frustrating because I know that RSC would have me cutting faster.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 22, 2011)

Finding any of the yellow RMC (26RMC 74 in my case) is proving hard. None of the Atlanta area dealers I have checked so far carry it. They all seem to carry either green RMC3 or yellow RSC. Most are not even familiar with the yellow RMC.

I am having even harder luck finding any of the Stihl sprocket needle bearing grease. No one carries that either. Instead I just used a very very light coating of the Stihl gear grease they sell in tubes.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 22, 2011)

Try Madsen's or check Ebay, from time to time it pops up. You may have to buy a length of it and get it make to you DL.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 28, 2011)

My local dealer called the regional Stihl distribution center and was told the 26RMC (not RMC3) chain was discontinued. I found that odd since it is the current catalog. I believe the dealer because he seems to want to find the chain for me and is will to buy 25 ft of it because he knows he would sell loops himself. I am not sure he go the straight scoop from the distribution center.

Has anyone else seen this chain available? I may query a couple of more dealers and see if they have luck.


----------



## Bob R (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a MS 261 with a 16" bar that came with a 26RMC3 67 chain. As I mentioned above, I recently found a 26RMC 67 chain at an ACE hardware store. A couple months ago storm blew down a couple 5" Aspen trees in our acreage. This last week, I limbed and bucked one with the green chain and one with the yellow chain. I noticed no difference between the two chains - in this very limited test.

Baileys now has Stihl chains for sale. 26RMC 67 chains are $24.99 and ship in one week. 26RMC 74 are $26.99 and are on back-order as of a few minutes ago.

I mentioned above that I also like Oregon's 22BPX67 chain. theoregonshop has video on youtube entitled "Oregon BPX Semi Chisel chainsaw chain." The video shows a comparison of 21BP (not low kickback) and the new 21BPX (low kickback) chains cutting wood. The 21BPX chain wins this race and the caption says that the BPX chain is up to 16% faster than the BP chain - which has been discontinued.

It is interesting to hear that Stihl may be replacing RMC with RMC3.

Regards, Bob R.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 28, 2011)

I seriously doubt that they are actually replacing RMC with RMC3 chain. I may verify this wwith a call to the big stihl tomorrow if I have time. 

I generally find that the stihl "3" series is significantly more restrictive/inhibiting in the cut than the LPX and or BPX style raker guards. LPX actually cuts pretty well. The last loop of RSC3 I had was way restricted versus RSC. The size and thickness of the depth guards is significantly larger and or more substantial. 

AFAIK both LGX and LPX from oregon have a slight antikickback feature, the LGX has rounder rakers while LPX has normal rakers but the little bumper link. I like the way oregon cuts when it's sharp, but it's hard to keep it that way.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the reasons I am interested in the RMC chain is I want a balance between a good cutting chain and durability. I don't do this for a living and mostly cut for property upkeep or for seasonal firewood purposes which is usually enabled if a tree on the property has died or is damaged and otherwise needs removal (75 year old red oak and 135 year old hickory have obliged in the past month courtesy of storm winds). 

I find for me that the old RM2 (humped link) chain that I have cuts pretty good, and I also have an old RS. But it seems the RS dulls more quickly, and If I can get a new RMC style chain that cuts "nearly as fast" as a sharp RSC buts stays sharp longer, then that seems like a good trade to me for my uses.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 29, 2011)

I just got an email from Stihl support and he told me they have 12 service areas in the U.S., and the SE distributor for AL, GA, and FL does not carry/offer 26RMC chain. :msp_mad:

Now, I just need to find out which areas do.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 29, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> I seriously doubt that they are actually replacing RMC with RMC3 chain. I may verify this with a call to the big stihl tomorrow if I have time.



Please post if you find out anything or see any 26RMC in your area. As you see in my post a few minutes ago, apparantly it's a regional thing.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 29, 2011)

My Husky/Stihl dealer stocks and sells a bunch of RMC. I just bought another couple loops of .325, 16" for $16 and 18" for $18.


----------



## KenneSaw (Jul 30, 2011)

sunfish said:


> My Husky/Stihl dealer stocks and sells a bunch of RMC. I just bought another couple loops of .325, 16" for $16 and 18" for $18.



Cool. Can you give me the name/zip of it?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2011)

KenneSaw said:


> Cool. Can you give me the name/zip of it?


 
PM sent. :msp_smile:


----------



## KenneSaw (Aug 1, 2011)

sunfish said:


> PM sent. :msp_smile:


 
Many thanks sunfish! I will have my eye on the mail.


BTW - I was told today in an email from Stihl customer support that if you live in VA, NC, SC or east TN, the distributor for that region carries the yellow RMC chain as well.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 1, 2011)

KenneSaw said:


> Many thanks sunfish! I will have my eye on the mail.
> 
> 
> BTW - I was told today in an email from Stihl customer support that if you live in VA, NC, SC or east TN, the distributor for that region carries the yellow RMC chain as well.


 
Glad to help, man! :msp_smile:


----------



## KenneSaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Mail came! I now have 2 shiny new 26RMC chains...chains I have been told by dealers either is no longer made or is no longer available. I am looking forward to giving them a try and retiring my old 26RS and 26RM2 chains to backups.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 4, 2011)

KenneSaw said:


> Mail came! I now have 2 shiny new 26RMC chains...chains I have been told by dealers either is no longer made or is no longer available. I am looking forward to giving them a try and retiring my old 26RS and 26RM2 chains to backups.


 
Strange your dealer says that. As you know, my dealer stocks and sells a lot of that chain. :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2011)

26RMC is current chain, I suspect the :msp_sneaky: dealer just want to sell the "green" 26RMC3 instead - don't bite on that bluff!


----------



## KenneSaw (Aug 4, 2011)

to be fair to the dealers, I have learned (directly from Stihl corporate) that each region has an exclusive distributor, and they make decisions on which parts like chain are or are not carried in their region.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 4, 2011)

KenneSaw said:


> to be fair to the dealers, I have learned (directly from Stihl corporate) that each region has an exclusive distributor, and they make decisions on which parts like chain are or are not carried in their region.


 
Well, that sounds like what's goin on.


----------



## BigNeck (Nov 17, 2011)

hi there this is my first post here!!

i have a couple of questions referring chains, i just been using mostly "GREEN" chains!!
i have a ms290 18" farm boss, i have used a 26rsc74 and liked it a lot!
but whats the difference between a 26rmc3 74 & 26rmc 74? i seen them labeled this way and can't figure it out!! whats also the difference between semi chisel and full chisel?i just looking for a good chain that will last more then 30 minutes!!

thanks for any help, Cliff!


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 17, 2011)

BigNeck said:


> hi there this is my first post here!!
> 
> i have a couple of questions referring chains, i just been using mostly "GREEN" chains!!
> i have a ms290 18" farm boss, i have used a 26rsc74 and liked it a lot!
> ...



rmc3 has an additional guard next to the raker that is designed to reduce kickback. They are fairly large and thick and make lowering the rakers and shaping them a pain in the ass and reduce the performance of the chain significantly as the cutters get shorter and you struggle to lower the rakers. I find it to be way more restrictive than LPX and its raker guards. 

semi chisel has a rounded attack or cutting corner, whereas chisel has an angular attack corner. Because semichisel is already rounded it doesn't dull as easily and still performs reasonably well when it encounters dirt. The second the square/angular attack corner of chisel becomes damaged there is a huge change in performance. Semi chisel does cut slower but not by too much. For firewood purposes, for those who dislike sharpening, and for wood that is dirty, downed, skidded, etc, it is a very good choice.

To say a bit more, RMC is semi chisel and RSC is chisel. 

the 3 on either series RMC3/RSC3 applies to the additional raker guard. 

If you liked RSC you like chisel which is fine, so long as you're ok with sharpening it more often you should buy it.

The 26 denotes .325 and I think 063 guage, the rmc or rsc denotes the series of chain, and the last number denotes the number of links.


----------



## BigNeck (Nov 25, 2011)

mikefunaro:::

thanks..... that is very helpful information, i just bought 3rsc and 3rmc, off of Ebay. so i will give them a shot and see which one i like better, even if i can tell them apart using them... someone said to me that i should buy the Oregon brand just as good as Stihl and cheaper?? 
thanks for ur help!!


----------



## lambs (Nov 25, 2011)

My advice is don't buy any Stihl chain that ends with a 3. You will regret it. I also will not buy any chain with the side by side depth gauges, if that is what they are. You will ruin the chain trying to grind them down equally.

For my needs, it's RSC. I'd buy RS if I could find it though.

If I dull one, I put on another. It's not unusual for me to touch up 3 or 4 of them at a time on my grinder. Most of the wood I cut has been downed, and it is a little tough to manage dirty wood, but there are ways to work with it. My favorite is to cut most of the way through the log with all of my cuts, then roll the log over and finish bucking it by cutting up from the bottom.


----------

